# Anyone not squat?



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Ok physio has told me that loaded deep Bi-lateral squats are gone for me. Suffering from arthritis in my hip. He's offered me these alternatives

Split Squat

Single leg squat

Step Up's

What else can I do?


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

I am recovering from knee surgery at the moment so cant do deep squats either.

At present I am doing wall squats with a fitball, lunges and Legpress


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Never ever have AND in my defence my mste who has won the britain 3 times in the past didnt either. He reckons heavy leg presses are just as good.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I strongly believe in leg presses being just as good if not better.


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

Ask most people how they built the foundation of power that advanced their physique mass wise and they will tell you, Heavy bench, heavy dead and heavy squat for hardcore muscle and mass these exersizes are essential and the sqats an integeral part that. Op lunges are good to add into any leg routine just a shame you cant squat anymore


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

darksider said:


> Ask most people how they built the foundation of power that advanced their physique mass wise and they will tell you, Heavy bench, heavy dead and heavy squat for hardcore muscle and mass these exersizes are essential and the sqats an integeral part that. Op lunges are good to add into any leg routine just a shame you cant squat anymore


Definatly not essential, example, Kevin Levrone has never deadlifted.


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Definatly not essential, example, Kevin Levrone has never deadlifted.


Yeah and he also never won the Olympia! I think because of his back development especially lower due to a compressed disk and he did squat heavy before and as soon as it was sorted unfortunatly by 2002 it was too late for him.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

darksider said:


> Yeah and he also never won the Olympia! I think because of his back development especially lower due to a compressed disk and he did squat heavy before and as soon as it was sorted unfortunatly by 2002 it was too late for him.


So you say its impossible to win the Olympia without Deadlifting; Squatting and Benching? If you miss anyone of them then you can't win it, because you will be sorely dissapointed if you believe that.


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> So you say its impossible to win the Olympia without Deadlifting; Squatting and Benching? If you miss anyone of them then you can't win it, because you will be sorely dissapointed if you believe that.


Of course not but I'll say it again all the top pros have done the heavy compound lifting at some point in their careers to build the foundation of mass that you see today bodybuilding aint rocket science you dont need latest fancy machine they are exactly the same as supplements imo.

Backed with isolation work obviously the heavy compound work is where its at.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah I had problems with deep squats and my lower back so now I always do them in a power rack

And have it set so I can only go to parallel. I also do not go as heavy and try and get more squeeze on it !

If I want to go heavy I do it on leg press. Find it less straining on lower back!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

What a silly question to ask!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I cant squat..... it hurts to much getting my arms back enough to hold the bar if that makes sense.


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

Milky said:


> I cant squat..... it hurts to much getting my arms back enough to hold the bar if that makes sense.


Milky you need to start stretching your pec minor if this is the case. Its usefull for other things aswell.

I would imagine you have slightly tilted forward shoulders because of this. You might not notice this yourself but if u were to stand infront of a plumb line it might become apparent.

Shortening of the pec minor can inhibit ur ability to bench to your full potential. It can also indicate you have an under developed upper back.

You might have none of this but when you described that its hard to pull ur arms back to hold the bar whilst squatting, this is a strong indicator for most people that you have a short pec minor.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

slunkeh said:


> Milky you need to start stretching your pec minor if this is the case. Its usefull for other things aswell.
> 
> I would imagine you have slightly tilted forward shoulders because of this. You might not notice this yourself but if u were to stand infront of a plumb line it might become apparent.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, you may have a valid point here and can you give me any tips ro redress the situation ?


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

at my 1st gym i used to barbell squat everyweek as i had no option as the leg machines were crap, since moving gym i have not done barbell squats due to more variety, now i mainly use leverage squat, hack squats and the leg presses and my legs are the biggest and leanest ever so i dont think squats are that essential, for me squats seem to hit glutes, lower back where as leverage and hack its just quads mainly


----------



## gb666 (Mar 14, 2006)

Fullhouse said:


> Ok physio has told me that loaded deep Bi-lateral squats are gone for me. Suffering from arthritis in my hip. He's offered me these alternatives
> 
> Split Squat
> 
> ...


no squating at mo for me ether.try bulgarian squat,walking lunges, box squats to high box.


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

Milky said:


> Cheers mate, you may have a valid point here and can you give me any tips ro redress the situation ?


Sure. Go onto youtube and search for pec minor stretches. Here is a vid of a good stretch u can do anywhere conveniantly.






Make sure you are turning away from the stretch.


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

i never squat or deadlift got sick of hurting my lower back all the time .

one wrong rep with bad technique or form and suffer in agony for weeks

no thanks

i enjoy going to they gym i do exercises i like doing


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

im sure dorian started with squats and then stopped doing squats he said they didnt really work for him, i feel sorry for the guys who follow routines which have them squatting 3 times a week lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

baggsy said:


> im sure dorian started with squats and then stopped doing squats he said they didnt really work for him, i feel sorry for the guys who follow routines which have them squatting 3 times a week lol


Squatting three times a week is fu**ing ridiculous TBH.... it takes me 4 days to get over a leg session so how can you squat 3 times a week ?


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

I squat 3 times a week! But not at full intensity each time. Its ok, you don't have to feel sorry for me. I enjoy it


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Milky said:


> Squatting three times a week is fu**ing ridiculous TBH.... it takes me 4 days to get over a leg session so how can you squat 3 times a week ?


tell me about it, one thing which gets me most ****ed off is when someone asks something like which exercises should i do to help my biceps grow as they seem to have stopped growing and you get replies like go and squat lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

baggsy said:


> tell me about it, one thing which gets me most ****ed off is when someone asks something like which exercises should i do to help my biceps grow as they seem to have stopped growing and you get replies like go and squat lol


There is logic in the madness lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> There is logic in the madness lol


I know there is logic in it, but I agree with baggsy, there are far too many people advocating squats to any problem.

My neck needs to be thicker, solution squat

My forearms are puny, get squatting

I can't stomach milk, get squatting!

Hate it.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

leg press and hamstring curls hit the legs to a degree like squats , but squats when done correctly is the king of exercises next is ohp then deadlift however people nowadays want to know how much a man can bench press .....why ?

big strong legs and back is better for giving the mrs one although big strong legs makes the weiner look smaller


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

uhan said:


> leg press and hamstring curls hit the legs to a degree like squats , but squats when done correctly is the king of exercises next is ohp then deadlift however people nowadays want to know how much a man can bench press .....why ?
> 
> big strong legs and back is better for giving the mrs one although big strong legs makes the weiner look smaller


ok rant!

I ****ING HATE IT WHEN CHAVS WHO DON'T TRAIN SAY "Here mate/oi fella/ere boss, wut ya benching?"

I WANNA ****ING KNIFE THE ****S


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> ok rant!
> 
> I ****ING HATE IT WHEN CHAVS WHO DON'T TRAIN SAY "Here mate/oi fella/ere boss, wut ya benching?"
> 
> I WANNA ****ING KNIFE THE ****S


So what are you Benching :tongue:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> ok rant!
> 
> I ****ING HATE IT WHEN CHAVS WHO DON'T TRAIN SAY "Here mate/oi fella/ere boss, wut ya benching?"
> 
> I WANNA ****ING KNIFE THE ****S


Same here buddy! Does my head in!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> ok rant!
> 
> I ****ING HATE IT WHEN CHAVS WHO DON'T TRAIN SAY "Here mate/oi fella/ere boss, wut ya benching?"
> 
> I WANNA ****ING KNIFE THE ****S


lol love it .

i tell them the best way to get massive arms is smith machine curls


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

JPaycheck said:


> ok rant!
> 
> I ****ING HATE IT WHEN CHAVS WHO DON'T TRAIN SAY "Here mate/oi fella/ere boss, wut ya benching?"
> 
> I WANNA ****ING KNIFE THE ****S


I never get this you know...... no one asks me how much l bench, wonder why ??


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Milky said:


> I never get this you know...... no one asks me how much l bench, wonder why ??


Because you have a face that says "come within ten feet and your getting shanked"?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

JPaycheck said:


> Because you have a face that says "come within ten feet and your getting shanked"?


Ha ha l am really not that bad...

I helped a fella this morning in hte gym, allthough now you mention it he did look wary of speaking to me till l spoke to him !!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Because you have a face that says "come within ten feet and your getting shanked"?


Hahaha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Milky said:


> I never get this you know...... no one asks me how much l bench, wonder why ??


come on milky how much do you bench ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

uhan said:


> come on milky how much do you bench ?


Fu*k all mate 100 kgs tops. Do it so slow tho it feels like 5 fu**ing ton !!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Milky said:


> Fu*k all mate 100 kgs tops. Do it so slow tho it feels like 5 fu**ing ton !!


oh dont be modest milky son come on do tell


----------



## quinn85 (Jul 30, 2010)

the gym i go to doesnt have the equipment to squat, i find that leg presses/weighted lunges/pistol squats(or at least attempting them) isn't too shabby at all


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

quinn85 said:


> the gym i go to doesnt have the equipment to squat, i find that leg presses/weighted lunges/pistol squats(or at least attempting them) isn't too shabby at all


Just squat over your boyfriend.

(thats 3 threads now!)


----------



## cikko (May 25, 2011)

OP - I squat - diddly squat though... only  30Kg - anything more and I can't walk properly for days... my left knee is f*cked and the right has taken up the task so many times now IT has started giving me loads of grief... so don't ignore the professional (if you trust them), as you don't want to end up like me. :laugh:

Forgetten who had stiff shoulders/pecs.... do some "shoulder dislocation" exercises.... i do them and getting better - my back/shoulders/pecs are so tight that I can't <<< I mean CANNOT do an overhead squat period. Half way down my back says "anymore sunshine and I'l shatter into tiny pieces and spread myself all over the floor".... best not then!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

"fat unlean non-fighting machine" that just cracked me right up.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Why do people believe there are only 3 compound exercises? Squat, bench and deadlift? When leg press is a compound movement so is shoulder press, so is incline bench so is bent over row etc......

Until last Wednesday when I successfully box squatted 100kg I had not squatted for 15yrs since my back accident in 1996, my legs which even if i say myself are very good have been built by leg press I know a load of guys who squat yet there leg development is no where near that of mine.........but they can brag they squat loads


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> Why do people believe there are only 3 compound exercises? Squat, bench and deadlift? When leg press is a compound movement so is shoulder press, so is incline bench so is bent over row etc......
> 
> Until last Wednesday when I successfully box squatted 100kg I had not squatted for 15yrs since my back accident in 1996, my legs which even if i say myself are very good have been built by leg press I know a load of guys who squat yet there leg development is no where near that of mine.........but they can brag they squat loads


Paul you may know the man l refer to...... Al Zabelia who own Alz gym..... also not a believer in squats being the be all and end all of exercises...


----------



## diehardlove (May 5, 2011)

slunkeh said:


> Milky you need to start stretching your pec minor if this is the case. Its usefull for other things aswell.
> 
> I would imagine you have slightly tilted forward shoulders because of this. You might not notice this yourself but if u were to stand infront of a plumb line it might become apparent.
> 
> ...


Thats crazy think you have just described me exactly i have trouble the same as milky but also when i bench press i have trouble going fully down as it hurts.

Thanks for that.


----------

